# My Jet Mill



## pythonwill (Apr 21, 2016)

Well I picked up my mill today, I got it from my dad along with a South Bend 9A lathe
Is it worth fixing up or is it just junk?
 not bad for a freebie in my opinion


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks like it is all there to me, except the belt guard.  Jet makes pretty good machines.  Clean it up and use it!


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 22, 2016)

I have the belt guard, I just removed it before the drive home, it wasnt attached very well


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 22, 2016)

Another nice machine, especially if it turns out nice like your SBL.
That mill you have there will have me shopping...
Looking forward to the "after" pictures as well.


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 22, 2016)

Clean it up crud makes everything look not as nice as it could be.


----------



## DSaul (Apr 22, 2016)

I have the big brother to that machine (JVM 830) and it is a nice machine.  I think it is well worth the effort to fix it up.


----------



## tweinke (Apr 22, 2016)

Drop it off at my place, pretty sure its junk but I will let you know in five or ten years!


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 22, 2016)

Well i got it home and unloaded, that thing is HEAVY! not much fun to move by myself. I got it to the door with the Kabota tractor then had to maneuver it thru the door  and across the room. I had to sit down and have a beer after that one. But anyway I got it in its spot. I started wiping off some of the grime. it hasnt been cleaned for a very long time, (dad isnt very good at that) Here are a couple pics





when im done fixing up the lathe this will be my next project


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 22, 2016)

is there any place i can find any kind of info on this machine? haven't been very lucky searching online


----------



## DSaul (Apr 22, 2016)

I didn't have much luck in finding information on mine either, but Grizzly still sells the same machine with a few minor changes.  It looks like yours should be the same as the G0728.  http://www.grizzly.com/products/Vertical-Mill/G0728?utm_campaign=zPage  The newer version has a one shot oiler system, but not many other changes.  It looks like your mill has had a column extension added.


----------



## orphan auto (Apr 22, 2016)

pythonwill said:


> Well I picked up my mill today, I got it from my dad along with a South Bend 9A lathe
> Is it worth fixing up or is it just junk?
> not bad for a freebie in my opinion



looks like a pos to me. I'll come and take it off your hands and dispose of it for you.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 24, 2016)

You've got a wonderful father, don't forget him this June on dad's day.  You'll really like having the riser block, my JVM-830 has a 6" one which sure helps with work space.  They are a nice machine, you'll enjoy using it.  A couple of mods on mine included adding another pulley on the motor and a large one one the center cone pulley which lets me slow the spindle down to 145 rpm instead of the factory low of 280 rpm.  Mine has a 4-axis DRO on it from TPACtools, best thing ever invented!

Bruce


----------



## tweinke (Apr 25, 2016)

I think your dad deserves a big thank you! I myself am getting ready to find a small mill and that style is definitely on the list. clean it up adjust it and enjoy it.


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes my dad is a great guy, I am very lucky to have him pass some of his favorite things on to me. 
I have cleaned the mill up a bit and she is looking much better without all the crud on it.
Here are a couple pics of it clean, and most of the tooling that came with it.
I think this is gonna be a fun machine, im no machinist but I am learning and really enjoy playing with this thing


----------



## DSaul (Apr 26, 2016)

Those quill handles must have had a habit of breaking off.  I had to make a new mount for the handle on my mill, because some previous owner made a hideous looking kludge of a repair.


----------



## pythonwill (Apr 26, 2016)

DSaul said:


> Those quill handles must have had a habit of breaking off.  I had to make a new mount for the handle on my mill, because some previous owner made a hideous looking kludge of a repair.


I like your new mount, I may have to make one for mine. I don't ever remember it being on my machine even when dad first brought it home 30 years ago


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 28, 2016)

If you find you don't like it ,I'll gladly take it off your hands . It's just exactly what I've been looking for. I had a line on one and the guy backed out on me . I hate when that happens, good luck with her and be nice to her.


----------

